# Environnements de dveloppement > Delphi > Codes sources  tlcharger >  Dmonstration de la conjecture forte de Goldbach-Euler

## Gilbert Geyer

Bonjour,

Suite  correction d'un petit bug dans le code de la dmonstration de la conjecture de Goldbach-Euler j'ai t oblig de supprimer l'ancienne publication
et la nouvelle est tlchargeable ici : https://Dmonstration de la conjecture forte de Goldbach-Euler

A+.  ::D:

----------


## Gilbert Geyer

RE,




> *Roland Chastain* :  Il faut diter la page en question, supprimer la pice jointe et en joindre une autre.


En fait il a fallu faire l'inverse : D'abord tout "Supprimer" (description et pice jointe) et tout recommencer  zro avec le nouveau *.ZIP

Et du coup on ne peut plus "rpondre" dans l'ancienne discussion mais seulement la lire, mais a c'est pas grave.

En tous cas merci pour le conseil.

A+.

----------

